# Where to find rental property



## Rusty84 (May 2, 2011)

Is there any website that I can look at that will have a selection of rental properties that are not in the tourist areas of the Algarve? I can only find websites that have the holiday villas etc for sale. I am coming to live so I dont fancy being surrounded by holidaymakers all the time. I have heard about the News but that is all so far.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rusty84 said:


> Is there any website that I can look at that will have a selection of rental properties that are not in the tourist areas of the Algarve? I can only find websites that have the holiday villas etc for sale. I am coming to live so I dont fancy being surrounded by holidaymakers all the time. I have heard about the News but that is all so far.


try "casa sapo" they have rental properties on their website.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Rusty84 said:


> Is there any website that I can look at that will have a selection of rental properties that are not in the tourist areas of the Algarve? I can only find websites that have the holiday villas etc for sale. I am coming to live so I dont fancy being surrounded by holidaymakers all the time. I have heard about the News but that is all so far.



Hiya mate where in Scotland you from?

Ok did you try remax?: RE/MAX Portugal


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> try "casa sapo" they have rental properties on their website.


http://casa.sapo.pt/Alugar-casas/

That will take you straight to a page with interactive links to the different districts of portugal
each *District *is then subdivided into *Conchelo* and then again into *Fregusias*

I am sure you can work the rest of it out for yourself [/QUOTE]


----------



## Rusty84 (May 2, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya mate where in Scotland you from?
> 
> Ok did you try remax?: RE/MAX Portugal


Hi mate. I am from Edinburgh and stay in east lothian. What about you? Where are you staying now? I have not checked remax but I will now that you have mentioned it. 

Thanks to the other two people as well. I shall go and check that site too.


----------

